
Otto – successor to Vagrant - strzalek
https://ottoproject.io/
======
casey_lang
I'm really looking forward to digging into this project and learning more.
From having watched the keynote, I'm a bit worried that the "magic" of the
simple appfile is just pushing the complexity one step away from the dev user.

